# wool felt?



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I was looking at a pattern and it said use wool felt. I know you could make this BUT can you just buy it at a fabric store?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep! You can either get it by the yard off big rolls, or in little foot square pieces. It can be incredibly handy if you don't feel like making the felt from scratch.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

There is wool felt and they sell polyester felt as well so be sure you get the right thing for your project.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Readily available in some stores- but real wool felt is pretty pricey.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

It's this cool red bird in a circle and won't take much material. I'm thinking of making it for my sis. I could probably make it out of the cheap stuff but the example looked very nice in the real thing.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I needed wool felt for a project and had a really hard time finding it. When I did find what they called wool felt it was just 25% wool and the rest was poly. No 100% wool felt to be found unless you order it on line.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

quilt shops carry the 100% wool but as others have mentioned it is pricey. woolfeltcentral.com carries alot if you need a bunch, otherwise joanns has some on bolts..with differing amounts of wool. i just pick one that feels good and is the color i need. i am not a purist.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Hmmm I had no idea that you could buy wool felting....


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Most of the wool you buy at quilt shops is pre-felted, so it actually saves you a step. Just read the end of the bolt.


----------

